# خلاطة الاسفلت و مكوناتها و عملية الانتاج



## عمرو شربى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو من الزملاء المساعدة فى تقديم شرح وافى او بحث عن مكونات خلاطة الاسفلت و خطوات العملية الصناعية فى الانتاج ....و المخاطر الكيميائية و الفزيائية و البيولوجية .... و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kesbah (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​
فلكم بكل واحد منهم حسنة


----------



## هانى عطيه (25 ديسمبر 2008)

تتكون خلاطة الاسفلت من خانات التعبئه والتى تزود المصنع بالحصمه(الشرشوراو الركام او البحص)تنقل هذه المواد على سير الى داخل فرن اتجفيف الحصمه وتسخينها الى 160درجه تقريبا وهناك خزانات للبتومين تسخن بواسطة انابيب زيت حرارى الى 150درجه مئويه تقريبا وبعد تسخين الحصمه ترفع الى المناخل حيث تنخل الى المقاسات المختلفه(تدرجات الركام)وبعد ذلك تحدد الاوزان المطلوبه حسب الخلطه التصميميه وتوزن وتنزل الى خلاط ثم يتم وزن البتومين(الاسفلت الساخن) ويرش على الحصمهوتخلط ويتم تفريغها فى سيارات الى الموقع
وبالنسبه للمخلفات تنوجد مشكلة الغبار من الحصمه وكذلك الدخان الناتج عن تسخين الحصمه لذلك يتم انشاء المصانع فى مناطق بعيده عن السكان او الاراضى الزراعيه/م.هانى عطيه-مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت -غزه.فلسطين


----------



## Moh_refat (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج صور لخلاطة اسفلتية
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جعفرالظاهري (10 مايو 2009)

بسـم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تنقـســم الخلطــات الاسـفلتيه إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسيه و هي :
1. طبقة الأساس ( ستابيـلايـزر )
2. الطبقة الرابطة ( باينـــدر)
3. الطبقة السطحية ( سيــرفـس )
* الطبقة الأولى تتكون من الحصى العادي ( أو الحصى المكسر ) و الرمل ومادة الفلر ومادة القير ( الزفت ) . 
* الطبقة الثانية تتكون من الحصى المكسر ( على الأقل 90% ) وان يكون 75% على الأقل مكسر للوجهين ويفضل أن يكون
الرمل المستخدم هو الرمل الناتج من تكسير الحصى ( رمل كسارة) وذلك للحصول على ثبات عالي.
* الطبقة الثالثة وهي نفس مواصفات الطبقة الثانية باختلاف الحجم.
طبقة الأساس

حجم الغربيل ملم
نوع ( أ )
نوع (ب )
نوع (ج )
50 غربيل رقم 2 أنج
100
--------
--------
37.5 غربيل رقم 1.5 أنج 
90-100
100
--------
25 غربيل رقم 1 أنج
77-95
87-100
100
19 غربيل رقم 4/3 أنج
68-90
80-95
92-100
12.5 غربيل رقم 1 أنج
55-83
70-90
82-95
9.5 غربيل رقم 8/ 3 أنج
47-75
65-85
75-92
4.75 غربيل رقم (4)
33-65
50-75
60-82
2 غربيل رقم (10)
20-50
33-65
42-70
0.425 غربيل رقم (40)
10-30
17-40
20-45
0.18 غربيل رقم (80) 
5-22
10-25
10-28
0.075 غربيل رقم (200)
3-10
3-10
3-10

نســبة الزفت ( 3% - 5% ) .
الثبات لايقل عن (5) كيلو نيوتن .
الفراغات الهوائية ( 3% - 7% ) .
الزحف ( 2ملم – 5 ملم ) .
عملت طبقة الأساس ثلاث أنواع لكي تتوافق مع المواد الموجودة قرب موقع العمل وذلك لتقليل ألكلفه , على أن تكون المواد
ألداخله في الخلطة مطابقة للمواصفات من حيث المكونات الكيميائية والمتانة .
أما بالنسبة لمواصفات المادة المالئة ( الفلر ) فإنها تراب الصخور أو مادة الاسمنت بحيث لا يزيد معامل المطاطية عن (2) 
وتخضع إلى :
حجم الغربيل
العابر %
رقم 30
100
رقم 80
95 – 100
رقم 200
65 – 100
أما بلنسبه إلى الطبقة الرابطة و الطبقة السطحية فأن نسب الخلط كما يلي :
************
الطبقة الرابطة
الطبقة السطحية
حجم الغربيل ( ملـم )
العابر %
العابر %
25 ملم غربيل 1 أنج
100
------------
19 ملم غربيل 4/ 3 أنج
90 – 100
100
2.5 ملم غربيل 2/1 أنج
70 – 90
80 – 100
9.5 ملم غربيل 8/3 أنج
60 – 80
70 – 85
4:75 ملم غربيل رقم 4
42 – 60
60 – 80
200 ملم غربيل رقم 10
27 – 47
40 – 60
1000 ملم غربيل رقم 18
20 – 37
28 – 48
0.60 ملم غربيل رقم 30
15 – 30
22 – 40
0.25 ملم غربيل رقم 60
8 – 20
10 – 30
0.125 ملم غربيل رقم 120
6 – 15
8 - 20
0.75 ملم غربيل رقم 200
5 – 10
6 - 12
************
الطبقة الرابطة
الطبقة السطحية
ألـــــــزفــــت
4 - 6
4.5 – 6.5
ألثبــــــــــات
لايقل عن 7 كيلو نيوتن
لايقل عن 8 كيلونيوتن
ألــــــزحــف
( 2 – 4 ) ملم
( 2 – 4 ) ملم
ألفـراغـات الهـوائــيه
( 3 – 7 ) %
( 3 – 5 ) %

ملاحـــظه : أن السماح بزيادة أو نقصان المواد عن معادلة الخلط كما يلي :
1. المواد الخشنة والتي هي اكبر من 2 ملم (الراجعة على غربال رقم " 10 " ) = ± 6 %.
2. المواد الناعمة ( العابرة من غربال رقم " 10 " والراجعة من غربال رقم " 200 " ) = ± 4 %.
3. المواد العابرة من غربال رقم " 200 " = ± 1.5 % .
4. الزفت = ± 0,3 % .
5. حرارة الخلط (حسب توصية المختبر ) = ± 15 % .
•	إن حدود السماح المذكورة أعلاه يجب إن لاتخرج عن حدود المواصفات المعمول بها وهذه ملاحظه مهمة جدا ً . 



* معادلة خلط الإسفلت: 
لعمل معادلة خلط للطبقة السطحية بعد فحص المواد ( حصى , رمل , فلر , زفت ) و نجاحها مختبريا ً بالنسبة لمكوناتها و متانتها (خضوعها للمواصفات ) يجري خلط هذه المواد وفقا ً للمواصفات و يفضل إن يجري الخلط في وسط المدى أي بعبارة أخرى ,
النسبة العابرة من غربال ( 12.5) ملم هي ( 80 – 100 ) فالمعدل هو (90) .
النسبة العابرة من غربال (9.5) ملم هي ( 70 – 85 ) فالمعدل هو ( 77.5) . 
النسبة العابرة من غربال رقم (4) هي ( 60 – 80 ) فالمعدل هو ( 70 ) . 







أي نأخذ من :
الحصى المتبقي على غربال ( 12.5 ) ملم 10 % .
الحصى المتبقي على غربال (9.5) ملم 12,5 % .
الحصى المتبقي على غربال ( 4.75) ملم 7.5 % .
المجموع = 30 % .
نأخذ ( 61 % ) من العابر من غربال ( 4.75) ملم وهو مادة الرمل .
نأخذ ( 9 % ) من المادة المالئة ( فلر ) .
يضاف إلى المزيج مادا الزفت و بنسب مختلفة ( 4.5 % , 5 % , 5.5 % ,6 % , 6.5 % ) لعمل خمسة خلطات ثم نفحص
الخلطة الأولى و التي محتواها ألزفتي ( 4.5 ) حيث نجد كثافتها و مقدار الزحف و الفراغات الهوائية و ثباتها وهكذا بالنسبة
للخلطات الأخرى حيث نجد محتوى الزفت عند أحسن كثافة و عند أحسن فراغات هوائيه وعند أحسن ثبات وكذلك الزحف عن
طريق رسم منحني يوضح العلاقة بين كلا ً من المحتوى ألزفتي و الكثافة وكذلك بين الزفت و الزحف .... الخ بعدها تجمع
الأرقام كلها وتقسم على العدد فنحصل على أفضل محتوى زفتي.


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (11 مايو 2009)

*اخوك فى الله محسن*

اثابكم الله على مجهودكم الرائع فى افادة الناس ونشر العلم ربنا يكرمكم ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (20 مايو 2009)

ارفق لك طريقة تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية
من محاضرات الدكتور عبد الحق هادي
كلية الهندسة - الجامعة المستنصرية
العراق


----------



## زهير فليون (29 مايو 2009)

اشكرك اخى جعفر الظاهري على هذه المعلومات البسيطة 
وارجو منك المزيد


----------



## hassanaki (30 مايو 2009)

جهد مشكور وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ونتمني المزيد


----------



## م/ محب احمد محب (2 يونيو 2009)

مشكور علي هذة المعلومات نسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## kanan (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكل الأخوة المشاركين وبارك الله فيكم جميعا وادام الله المنتدى


----------



## ورد النيل (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح الوافى م/هانى


----------



## tamer_sas23 (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
اريد ان اضيف ان عملية ضبط الجودة في الخلاطة كضبط الموازين ومعايرة الخلاطة اهم ما في الخلكة الاسفلتية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## ALI..SS (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك اخي.


----------



## جلال نوار (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهما في انارة الطريق للمسلمين في كل المجالات


----------



## محمودحنفي (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا في هذه المعلومات


----------



## هانى عطيه (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكل الاخوه الذين تفاعلوا مع الموضوع وانا جاهز لأى سؤال بخصوص مصانع الاسفلتوتصميم الخلطات وطريق فرد الاسفلت وعيوب الرصف وكذلك اى سؤال بخصوص مصانع الخرسانة(الباطون-الكونكريت).اخوكم /م.هانى عطيه فرج الله-مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت/غزة-فلسطين


----------



## دموع الاحزان (23 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## houssamf (24 أغسطس 2009)

*كل عام وانت بخير 
وجزآك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## MOTAZ73 (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (31 أغسطس 2009)

اتقدم بشكري الجزيل لكم على هذا المجهود الرائع واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق السهر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر على الموضوع


----------



## جلال نوار (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم احفظ كل المسلمين في كل مكان اخوكم جلال 
اتمني من الله ان يحفظ هذا الفضاء الذي يجمعنا وهذا المنتدي الذي الجميل


----------



## جلال نوار (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اتمني من الاخوة الاعضاء مساعدتي / انني مقبل علئ منصب عمل ويتمثل عملي في تشغيل آلة خلط الاسفلت الساخن وانا املك معلومات بسيطة هل هناك من دروس او محضرات او مواقع تهتم بهذا الموضوع . ساكون ممتنا لكم
اخوكم جلال نوار


----------



## علاء عبد اللطيف (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا واسال الله ان ياجركم علي ماتقدمونه


----------



## benzhilig (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور والله وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جيولوجى طارق بهجت (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## ابو خالد 5 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على ما قدمته


----------



## هانى عطيه (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنبه لتشغيل خلاطة الاسفلت يتم فى البدايه تسخين الاسفلت حتى حرارة 150درجه مئويه وبعد ذلك يتم العمل حسب نظام المصنع اذا كان يدوى او اتوماتيك او نص اتومتيك والمراحل الاساسيه للتشغيا تبدأبتشغيل الفلتر والذى يقوم بتجميع الفلر( المواد الناعمه)ثم تشغيل المجفف والذى يتم فيه تسخين الحصمه(الشرشور او البحص)وتكون بداخله شعله تشتغل على السولار او المازوت ويتم نقل الحصمه منه الى المناخل لتحديد اوزان الشرور المطلوبه حسب تصميم الخلطه وتدخل الى الميزان ويتم وزن البتومين(الزفت) المطلوب للخلطه ورشه على الشرشور فى الخلط ويتم تحديد زمن الخلط حسب سعة الخلاط وسرعته وهى من 20الى 30ثانيه تقريبا وبعد الخلط يتم انزالها الى السيارات لنقلها الى الموقع.م/هانى عطيه فرج الله مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت -فلسطين -غزة


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

مشكورين يا اخواني
مصر علمت العلم


----------



## eng.hassan1 (5 فبراير 2010)

*hello*

thank you so much for these usefull informations


----------



## فراس الاسدي (5 فبراير 2010)

يسلموا الاخوان على هالمجهودات وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عاصم88 (5 فبراير 2010)

مجهود وعطاء طيب من أخ كريم ونتمنى المزيد من الافادة في هذا المجال وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للجهود المبذولة من الجميع


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (6 فبراير 2010)

احسنت يااخي على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على مجهودكم العظيم


----------



## houzaifa (12 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## م انس الشباطات (19 مارس 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## benzhilig (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## امام المصرى (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذه المعلومات ولكن لو مرفقة بالصور لكان افضل وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## جلال نوار (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله وحفظكم


----------



## mozart_free2000 (7 أبريل 2010)

كيفية معرفة جودة الخلطة الاسفلتية من عدم وجدتها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي سليم متولي (8 أبريل 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكور ياخي


----------



## عبدالله الحوامدى (10 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## سعيد الليثي (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور ين جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## bawabt_aljeser (30 مايو 2010)

*مساعدة*

ارجوا التفضل بالمساعدة على ايجاد حلول على المشاكل التي اواجهها عند فرشالاسفلت في الشارع
1. هشاشة و ذلك عند دوران السايرة على الاسفلت يتكسر و يتفتت
2. ليونة يث ان معدل قت التصلب للاسفلت بطيء جدا



تحياتي
م.حيدر


----------



## سامى الميلودى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*المواد الكيمائية*

السلام عليكم سوالى ماهى الموادالكيمائية الداخلة فى صناعة الاسفلت واخطارها على صحة العاملين. 

:81:
ولكم جزيل الشكر.​


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## هانى عطيه (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الابخرة المتصاعدة من الاسفلت قد تضر بالعمال والمواد المضافة الى الاسفلت مثل البليمرات الو المطريات كذلك وبالنسبة لفحوصات الاسفلت اول شى الفحص النظرى وقياس درجة الحرارة وبعد ذلك تأخذ عينة لاكمال باقى الفحوصات فى المعمل من نسبة بتومين وكثافة وتدرج للركام ونسبة فراغانت وثبات وانسيابية
مزهانى عطيه فرج الله-فلسطين


----------



## novaاسلامcass (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## جبهان1 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمجهودكم وكل سنة وأنتم بخير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هاجس اليمن (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك و نفعنا بعلمك


----------



## هاجس اليمن (7 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم كل خيرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الصاعدي نت (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مشششششككككور


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ارفق لكم محاضرات تكنلوجيا الخرسانة الاسفلتية للدكتور عبد الحق هادي الاستاذ المساعد في قسم الطرق والنقل - كلية الهندسة - الجامعة المستنصرية في بغداد وحسب المواصفات AASHTO 2004 و SHRP على الايميل التالي [email protected]


----------



## العريجي محمد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور علي هذة المعلومات نسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*​




Read more: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101455.html#ixzz1ZpVpRiqq


----------



## s7goba (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (3 يناير 2012)

شكراا للجميع


----------



## احمد حميد الفضلي (10 فبراير 2015)

وفقكم الله جميعا


----------

